# 1DX focusing screens



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been searching the web for some more indepth views on alternative focusing screens for the 1DX. Manual focus with fast primes wide open is quite challenging with the standard screen. I thought the Ec-S screen would be the best choice, but then someone whispered Ec-A and Ec-B. Noen of them seem to be supported by Canon. They are fairly cheap, so one option would be to buy them all and try them out, but I would like to qualify the options first.

How much better are they for manual focus, compared to standard screen with focus indicators?

To make it practical, I need to use this focusing screen also with other lenses, like the 600 f4L with 1.4xIII extender, so AF speed and viewfinder brightness are issues of interest.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these, or know of any good papers on the topic?


----------



## BL (Feb 7, 2014)

Eldar,

I wound up not ordering and installing the Ec-S. After using MF on both bodies, the smaller platform just felt so much easier to use I am going to use my 5D exclusively for MF since it already has an Ee-S screen installed.

I can't say how different the Ec-S and Ee-S screens are, but I won't use anything slower than f/4 in anything but very good light with the Ee-S. I find the screen gets dark very easily. 

I would imagine f/4 on your 600 would work ok in decent light, but once you start shooting at dusk or low light conditions, I think you will be dissappointed. Adding an extender will only make things worse


----------



## Viggo (Feb 7, 2014)

I have used the EC-S screen, and the metering is not supported, so expect a great deal of compensation or manual shooting. I loved it for my TS-E 17, even though at f4 I would call it very dark. Also darker than you would expect at 2.8, and the difference wasn't big enough (in viewed dof) for me to keep using it. I think maybe the split screens are better, although I never tried.


----------



## BL (Feb 7, 2014)

the DOF is only apparent on fast primes. So for my 1.2 and 1.4 lenses, it makes an enormous difference. 

At 2.8, I don't notice any difference in visible DOF between stock and high precision screens, so I'm not surprised it wasn't nearly as effective on the 17 TSE.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 7, 2014)

BL said:


> the DOF is only apparent on fast primes. So for my 1.2 and 1.4 lenses, it makes an enormous difference.
> 
> At 2.8, I don't notice any difference in visible DOF between stock and high precision screens, so I'm not surprised it wasn't nearly as effective on the 17 TSE.



You forget you can get supershallow dof with the TS-E, although dark VF, to see the focal plane when tilted max upwards and rotated was awesome.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Eldar, The Ec-A & Ec-B are made by Canon and are recommended by Canon for the 1Dx, the Ec-S is recommended for older 1 Bodies, 5D & 5DMK II, but don't support metering on the 1Dx, the attached might be of use.

It's disappointing that Canon have taken away the option in the 5DMK III regards changing out the Focussing Screen, apparently it can be done, but it's no longer a built in option by Canon, unfortunately my last remaining 5DMK II I converted to Infra Red Sensor.

Have a look at this if you haven't already.

http://www.focusingscreen.com/privacy.php

And this from Canon I imagine you have already looked at.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_FocusingScreens_QuickGuide.pdf


I've ordered the Ec-A & Ec-B, will let you know how they perform once I've had a chance to try them.

My interest is not just the Otus, I'de like to be able to use the screens for focussing the TSE 24 & 17 as well, plus they should be very useful for fine focus adjustment when doing Macro with my Underwater Imaging.

Maybe.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 8, 2014)

The dilemma for me is more or less the same as you Edward. I need something that works well for the fast Otus, but also for the 17 and 24 TS-E lenses and the 15mm Zeiss. And I don't want to change screen when I use one of the big whites. Just for the Otus I would have tried EcS, but the best compromise seems to be the -A or -B. I'll await your feedback Edward.


----------



## BL (Feb 8, 2014)

Viggo said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > the DOF is only apparent on fast primes. So for my 1.2 and 1.4 lenses, it makes an enormous difference.
> ...



ah, yes, i stand corrected!


----------

